# Road Trip



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, Ladies! Here's your task. On May 16th/17th, my sister, MsMac, and I will begin a cross country trek from California to Alabama. I'm moving back home after 10 years living in CA. We want to see how many yarn shops we can find along our way. We'll be driving down Hwy 99 from Rancho Murieta, where I live now until we go over the Tehatchapes and catch Interstate 40. Then it's a straight shot from there to Memphis and then from Memphis into B'ham on 78, I believe. NOW! If you happen to know of any yarn shops along or near to that route, sing out and let us know and we'll take pictures along the way of each one that we find. I'm also going to be picking up things along the way for my swap buddy this month. How kewl is that?????  I am SO excited about moving home! And this trip is the icing on the cake!!! So help us out! Where's your favorite yarn shop?


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

oh man that sounds like the most amazing trip to make, wish I was going with you. enjoy!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ROAD TRIP??? Got my pack ready for the backseat, love a good road trip and this one sounds like a blast!! Oh poooh, I'm on the opposite end, well will be watching for some great pictures and stories about the LYS's that you find on this trip. Sure wish I knew of some to direct you to! Be safe, have a blast!!!
God Speed!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, I live in the Birmingham area. We have three wonderful yarn shops, each, of course with it's own personality. You'll have to visit ALL of them. And there is one is Tuscaloosa, which is only 45 min away. Are you moving to Birmingham?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Hi, I live in the Birmingham area. We have three wonderful yarn shops, each, of course with it's own personality. You'll have to visit ALL of them. And there is one is Tuscaloosa, which is only 45 min away. Are you moving to Birmingham?


Oh I'll have to find those shops when I visit my son and DIL!! They live in the Birmingham area, Springville? But my DIL works for AUB at the hospital, does computer work is all I know, LOL. Hope to go visit in the fall this year.


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

We have some things in common. I grew up in southern Ca., Long Beach and Anaheim. My grandmother had a small parcel of land in Murieta. Was that near you? I visited there a couple of times with her, probably in the early 60's. My husband's family on his father's side is from Bessemer. Welcome back to the south! I have lived in Ga since 1979 so consider myself a southerner. We are driving to the Grand Canyon, then visiting family in Utah and Colorado on the way home. Don't know if I'll have the opportunity to visit any shops. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Pocohantas - yes, I'm moving back home to Birmingham - Gardendale to be exact. My son lives there as well as my two grandkids! I'll finally be around to spoil them good and proper - something I couldn't do from 2500 miles away!!! Where are the yarn shops you're talking about? The only one that I know of is over in Trussville.


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I live in the Birmingham area. We have three wonderful yarn shops, each, of course with it's own personality. You'll have to visit ALL of them. And there is one is Tuscaloosa, which is only 45 min away. Are you moving to Birmingham?
> ...


Marianne, yes, my sister (MsMac) lives in Springville and I worked at UAB for 12 years before I moved to CA! Small world, huh???


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Garedbird said:


> We have some things in common. I grew up in southern Ca., Long Beach and Anaheim. My grandmother had a small parcel of land in Murieta. Was that near you? I visited there a couple of times with her, probably in the early 60's. My husband's family on his father's side is from Bessemer. Welcome back to the south! I have lived in Ga since 1979 so consider myself a southerner. We are driving to the Grand Canyon, then visiting family in Utah and Colorado on the way home. Don't know if I'll have the opportunity to visit any shops. Enjoy your trip!


I think Murieta is totally separate from Rancho Murieta where I live. It's up right outside of Sacramento, just south of Folsom. Yeah, Sis and I are really looking forward to this trip. She's never driven across country and this is the exact route in reverse from when I moved out to CA, so it gives me some closure on that chapter of my life, ya know?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I live in the Birmingham area. We have three wonderful yarn shops, each, of course with it's own personality. You'll have to visit ALL of them. And there is one is Tuscaloosa, which is only 45 min away. Are you moving to Birmingham?
> ...


Marianne, when you visit, send me a PM. Perhaps we could meet or chat on the phone. The shop nearest Springville is called Yarns Downtown and is in Trussville.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to Knitmap.com and you can find LYS's all along the route..

I travel back and forth all the time, from Arizona to Florida at least once to twice a year.. but we drive I-10 most of the time, love to drive the coast, with some beautiful places along the way.. and get to stop in New Orleans now and again..

Have a great drive and good luck with the move!!!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Go to Knitmap.com and you can find LYS's all along the route..
> 
> I travel back and forth all the time, from Arizona to Florida at least once to twice a year.. but we drive I-10 most of the time, love to drive the coast, with some beautiful places along the way.. and get to stop in New Orleans now and again..
> 
> Have a great drive and good luck with the move!!!


Oh outstanding! Just what I needed!!! Woooooo hooooooo!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dmnellis52 said:


> Hi Pocohantas - yes, I'm moving back home to Birmingham - Gardendale to be exact. My son lives there as well as my two grandkids! I'll finally be around to spoil them good and proper - something I couldn't do from 2500 miles away!!! Where are the yarn shops you're talking about? The only one that I know of is over in Trussville.


The one in Trussville is the newest one in the area. There is one in Vestavia called Memory Hagler/Knit Happenz on Columbiana Rd. And there is one in Cahaba Heights near The Summit (a big shopping center) - that shop is called In the Making. It's close to Hwy 280. If you like, send me a PM when you get to town.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

You must stop at Myers House just North of St. Louis Lambert Airport which is on Hwy 70 E... Yarn, yarn, yarn, bargins in the building containing a great restaurant & gift shop- then across the parking lot to the original house, which everyone needs to see because it's beautiful, where they have all kind of neat yard goods for quilting, sewing and other crafts on the main floor then up the stairs for more fantastic yarn - definitely an 'experience' you shouldn't miss!! Have a safe and enjoyable trip! Even has a motel next door!

Weaving Department Myers House 
180 Dunn Rd # 3, Florissant, MO 63031 
(314) 921-7800 &#8206; 

John B. Myers House and Barn in Florissant, Missouri is listed on the National Register of Historic Places in Missouri. The house, a Classical Revival building built in 1878, was listed in 1974 as John B. Myers House. The listing name and boundary were increased to include the barn, built in 1867, in 1977. -


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have an iPhone or iPad get the knitKNIT app. It is either free or inexpensive. The app always knows your location and gives you a list of LYS in order of "miles from your present location". Also gives maps etc for each store. I've used it on many trips and found lots of yarn stores...jennbear


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> dmnellis52 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pocohantas - yes, I'm moving back home to Birmingham - Gardendale to be exact. My son lives there as well as my two grandkids! I'll finally be around to spoil them good and proper - something I couldn't do from 2500 miles away!!! Where are the yarn shops you're talking about? The only one that I know of is over in Trussville.
> ...


Yep, I know where all those places are (I was born and raised in B'ham and lived there til I moved out to CA 10 years ago). I'll definitely send you a message when I get there and get settled in! I'd love to meet ya!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

sandimac said:


> You must stop at Myers House just North of St. Louis Lambert Airport which is on Hwy 70 E... Yarn, yarn, yarn, bargins in the building containing a great restaurant & gift shop- then across the parking lot to the original house, which everyone needs to see because it's beautiful, where they have all kind of neat yard goods for quilting, sewing and other crafts on the main floor then up the stairs for more fantastic yarn - definitely an 'experience' you shouldn't miss!! Have a safe and enjoyable trip! Even has a motel next door!
> 
> Weaving Department Myers House
> 180 Dunn Rd # 3, Florissant, MO 63031
> ...


It sounds awesome but we won't be driving that far north....we'll stay on or around Interstate 40 all the way across until we hit Memphis and then we'll cut and head south. Sounds like somewhere I need to plan to see on another trip though!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dmnellis52 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > dmnellis52 said:
> ...


Looking forward to it.


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

My husband likes to stop at Harley-Davidson dealers along our route wherever we travel. I'll need to start seeking out yarn shops as well. We may never get wherever we are planning to go!!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

DianaS said:


> My husband likes to stop at Harley-Davidson dealers along our route wherever we travel. I'll need to start seeking out yarn shops as well. We may never get wherever we are planning to go!!


Ain't that the truth???? LOL


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Fun sounding trip. Be safe and enjoy. Will enjoy your photos.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

if you were going to hit the 40 from the 15, there is a really nice lys in apple valley on outter highway 18.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My DIL knows of the LYS in Trussville.. she laughed and told me if all it took was to tell me of the yarn shops to get me there to visit she would have told me 2 yrs ago!! We do hope to get over sometime soon to visit... just waiting on Mom to improve so she can make the trip also.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

This sounds like so much fun! And getting to go home in the process! Have a safe, blessed, and many LYS' upon your trail.


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rancin98 said:


> This sounds like so much fun! And getting to go home in the process! Have a safe, blessed, and many LYS' upon your trail.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

Outside Memphis in Germantown TN is my favorite shop, Rainbow Yarns and Fibre, 1980 Exeter Road. Beautiful yarns - wonderful lady who runs it. About 5 miles off 240, getting off at Poplar and heading east to Farmington. Enjoy and safe driving!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Does that application also work on an Android phone? Will have to check it out.

There are two knitting shops in the Rancho Mirage Palm Desert area (off the 10) in California but I don't think you are going that way. I would be interested in knowing about the shops in Arizona as we will be traveling to Tucson soon. Of course I will have to convince the DH to stop, which might be a challenge!



jennbear said:


> If you have an iPhone or iPad get the knitKNIT app. It is either free or inexpensive. The app always knows your location and gives you a list of LYS in order of "miles from your present location". Also gives maps etc for each store. I've used it on many trips and found lots of yarn stores...jennbear


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

jennbear said:


> If you have an iPhone or iPad get the knitKNIT app. It is either free or inexpensive. The app always knows your location and gives you a list of LYS in order of "miles from your present location". Also gives maps etc for each store. I've used it on many trips and found lots of yarn stores...jennbear


I just saw your post. Man, this would be awesome if it were for all the states we'll be passing thru but it's only for CA!


----------

